# Products for curly hair



## Shawna (May 19, 2005)

Ok, I finally decided to let my natural curls have a chance.  I have been straightening the little suckers for 15 years!  What do you guys use to help enhance the natural curl and avoid the frizzies?  I have been using Matrix curl life mixed with matrix tuff trix gel and it seems to work pretty well, but it leaves my hair a bit crunchy.  I have heard wonders about Bumble and Bumble, but it isn't available where I live and I don't want to order it online if it isn't any good.  I would appreciate any recs, not necessarily those brands, anything you have had success with. TIA


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 19, 2005)

I use John Frieda Dream Curls it doesn't weigh down your hair and even with or without a diffuser you get beautiful curls. It smells great too! I have used Redken curl products before but I don't care for the smell or the fact my hair always felt so heavy and greasy afterwards.


----------



## Pilylad (May 20, 2005)

Over years of hating my hair, my friend finally helped me learn how to get great curls. I've tried a ton of different products (including dream curls)  and I've finally gotten it down to a collection of 4. Yes 4. I know that seems like a lot, but I can't get results like this from any one or two products. The key is to do this fresh out of the shower with sopping wet hair. Also, use proper amounts according to hair length. You'll probably need to experiment.

First use Sebastian Potion 9 all through your hair. This is great because curly hair needs moisture.

Next I use Frizz Ease Corrective Stying Gel. Rub your hands together and then work root to ends through your hair. Really make sure it's evenly distributed.

Next I use Tresemme Curl Enhansing Mousse. I start with a golfball size amount and work around my roots. I use another golfball size amount and work it through the rest of my hair. 

Really make sure you have everything evenly distributed.
I do all these steps with my head down. It keeps a lot of volume and body that way.

Dry your hair upside down with a diffuser. A common mistake is to dry your hair with your head up. This allows gravity to weigh down your roots. Make sure touch your hair as little as possible during the drying process. If you need to scrunch, do it before you begin drying. Use the diffuser to scrunch the hair to your head, holding it for a few seconds for each area. Keep moving around your head till you are done.

Once your hair is completely dry, spray with Pantene Flexible Hold spray. This is best hair spray I've found for curly hair. No crunchiness! 

So I usually have some BIG hair at this point. I just start working it until it finds where it wants to lay and I use a bit more hairspray here and there to really shape it. If you have some pieces that don't curl, use a curling iron on them. Twirl the pieces you curl around your finger so they don't look fake and blend in. 

I can do all this in about 25 minutes. It will take some practice to find out how your hair will work, but I have a friend with curly hair, I have curly hair, and my sister has curly hair and it works for all of us.  If you want to see my hair, check out posts by Pilylad in the FOTD's.


----------



## melozburngr (May 21, 2005)

I agree with pilylad (probably cuz I TAUGHT her.. )  lol   I introduced her to the loveliness of the diffuser...   anyway.. what she preaches is true... although for some reason it takes her 25 min.. and only takes me 10, but thats beside the point ...  lol good lluck with your curls girls!


----------



## polobear45 (May 21, 2005)

Well I love to use Potion #9 ( I agree totally),Matrix Gelee',  Garnier Sleek and Shine Drops ,Biosilk Mousse ,and anything Ouidad . And I condition my hair a lot to keep moisture in .


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

I just bought matrix spiral curl gel at the beauty supply today and can't wait to try it.  The woman working there has curly hair and said it is fantastic.  I couldn't find the sebastion potion #9 though.  Does it have a name or is it just the #?  I will have to look next time.  Thanks for all your help curly girlies.


----------



## melozburngr (May 24, 2005)

its call Sebastian Potion #9... its a white tube with black writing on it, you can get it at any salon that sells Sebastian...  it works well


----------



## Shawna (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Mel, will check it out next time I am at the beauty supply.  I know they sell Sebastion there, I just didn't see it and I had my son with me and he was touching stuff.  I just wanted out as fast as possible.  I think my hubby has been telling him to be bad when he is out with me so I don't spend as much money.


----------

